# confused on difference between goiter and nodules



## babygirl1 (Jun 8, 2010)

I posted about treatment for a goiter earlier but now I am confused. I said my doc said I had five enlarged nodules. One had grown in the last six months. Is there a difference in a goiter and enlarged nodules?

Thanks


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes...a goiter is the overall swelling of the thyroid gland and nodules are cyst-like growths on the thyroid gland. You can have one or the other or both at the same time. Having one doesn't mean you have the other. My wife has nodules but no goiter. I have a goiter and no nodules.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I have nodules, multinodular goitre is what they call it.


----------

